
How Apache Kylin Is Rapidly Changing the Way We Approach Big Data - samanticora
https://kyligence.io/blog/how-apache-kylin-is-rapidly-changing-the-way-we-approach-big-data/
======
samanticora
Q&A with Apache Kylin Committer, Kaige Liu

~~~
Merick
Very cool, thank you for sharing. I've been a part of the Kylin community for
over a year now and it has been a great experience. The project is really
pretty cool. I know some people think of it as just another OLAP engine - but
it is way more than that.

If you're part of a team working with huge datasets, take a look at it, and if
you're looking for a great open source project to get involved with, join us!

